# Training collar recomendations?



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Jaxon is 6 Months old. I'm hoping somebody can point me in the right direction of a good quality leather collar that would be appropriate, the one he has now is too small of width. I dont know what would be a good width - obviously bigger so when he is pulling he doesn't choke himself out of breath.


Any help would be appreciated! 

Kelli


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

leather leashes for training would also be appreciated.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rather than changing the width of collar, I'd teach him to walk on a loose leash.  For leather leashes, I'm very happy with the ones I've gotten from Leerburg. Very durable, they soften up nicely (They're kinda stiff at first, but that doesn't last long), and I've gotten them wet with salt water from the bay and ocean, and the hardware still works fine and the leather is in great shape.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

It's for bite work, so he's lunging on his leash anyways. xD Sorry. Should have made that more clear.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would use a harness along with a pinch collar at this age. Run two lines and use the pinch when you need more control. Or you can get an agitation collar, but the dog will still choke off if pulling. My TD/helper isn't into harnesses, prefers the younger dogs to be on an agitation collar or fursaver, but I'd rather not see them pull from their neck/vocal chords that way. Bridgeport has a great tracking harness that is used by many for protection work.
I have this 2" one for the agitation,it is nylon, not leather~ price is right($19.99) it is strong(holds my 90#er male just fine) and is adjustable has two clip type safety latch.
You can spend more on the leather one with a nice handle, but as they aren't used for a long period of time, I'd rather just buy the nylon one. 
ID Collar-Elite K-9

Pro Agitation Collar w/ Handle 2, 2.5 or 3 widths Pro Agitation Collar - 2, 2.5 or 3 widths [] - $50.00 : Custom K9 Design, Quality Handcrafted Leather Goods


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Is it just a preference or a reason behind him prefering the agitation collar to the harness? Personally, I like the idea of a harness and I know several people at our club use them.

And thank you, I will definately look into them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LukasGSD said:


> Is it just a preference or a reason behind him prefering the agitation collar to the harness? Personally, I like the idea of a harness and I know several people at our club use them.
> 
> And thank you, I will definately look into them.


The helper prefers the dogs to be on a fursaver, but recently has relaxed on that and many young dogs wear harnesses, mostly for backtying. 
I would not let my young pup choke on a fursaver or flat collar, he wore a harness and prong. Barking was never a problem for him, he never had to be encouraged to bark. But some dogs are inhibited to bark when the collar is so constricting.

He was/is a big boy so a harness alone was hard for me to not get pulled along even if I was trying to be a redwood and not a willow tree
Karlo at 7 mos: 








and at 2:


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Jaxon also doesn't have a problem barking, but his current collar is cutting his air off and no sound comes out. As is he pulls so hard he nearly pulls me off my feet.

I guess I will have to ask our Trainer also.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I just bought a 1" harness for my 5 mos puppy for bitework. Was using a 1" collar and felt it was doing too much on the neck...

amazon had a lupine 1" for like 16 bucks. I did not want to go leather at this point bc I don't know her size...

also, I think leerburg has a 1.25 collar with handle in leather on sale...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used a nylon harness when my pup was very young too. 
He outgrew it at about 4 or 5 months and I went with this one from Bridgeport(medium size) 
It will still fit him now at 90#, though I never use it
https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96
It is a tracking harness, but I used it for protection work. Their tracking harness is nicer than the agitation one.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I go to Max 200 for my leashes-but I'm in New York-


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I got a dumbbell from max 200


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have gotten a couple of dumbells from Max 200-I keep loosing them...ugh...my akc instructor said I could use a schutzhund dumbell so I'm pretty excited about that as long as I don't loose it...the dumbell I mean


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

losing excitement is a bad thing too...
Max 200 guy is very adamant about the fit of the dumbbell to the dog. I was surprised he questioned my measurements for my dogs mouth. Then I sent him a pic of him, and he was 'ok, this is the one I recommend'...
Training with a SchH 3 size dumbbell is what my TD recommended, then the 1 is a breeze when it comes to trialing.


----------

